# Please help to install FreeBSD with QEMU



## mercator (Dec 23, 2021)

Please help me to install and run any of these versions with QEMU.

QEMU emulator version 6.1.93 (v6.2.0-rc3-11887-g72bf95f5bd-dirty)
Official ISOs from: powerpcspe versions official

FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE-powerpc-powerpcspe-disc1.iso
FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-powerpc-powerpcspe-disc1.iso
FreeBSD-14.0-RELEASE-powerpc-powerpcspe-disc1.iso

Anyone has experience to run this?
my qemu 2021 always crasging at windows 10 after run




im trying to run like this:



> qemu-system-ppc64 -m 4096 -mem-prealloc -cdrom FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE-powerpc-powerpcspe-dvd1.iso  -drive file=freebsd.qcow2,format=qcow2


----------



## Logicien (Dec 24, 2021)

This is my bash script to start an installed ArchLinux aarch64 on my PC with qemu-system-aarch64. Is some parameters can be usefull for you? I want to boot an installed FreeBSD armv6 with Qemu for PC, so with qemu-system-arm.


> #!/bin/bash
> 
> qemu-system-aarch64 -accel tcg -append "audit=0 console=ttyAMA0 fbcon=scrollback:2048 loglevel=0 net.ifnames=0 root=/dev/vda2 \
> rw selinux=0" -cpu cortex-a57 -display none -drive file=/dev/sdb,format=raw,index=1,media=disk \
> ...


----------



## covacat (Dec 24, 2021)

Logicien said:


> I want to boot an installed FreeBSD armv6 with Qemu for PC, so with qemu-system-arm.











						qemu - run / boot freebsd arm 32bit image in qemu
					

anybody succedeed in running an arm6 or arm7 freebsd 13 image in qemu ? i managed to run until the kernel boots (so loader works) but i get no output from the kernel  i can boot an aarch64 image but not a 32 bit one  i use qemu system arm/aarch64! and u-boot qemu / or qemu_efi




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

